# Greetings all you B17 lovers out there



## _379th_Buzzard (Jan 14, 2007)

Hello from sunny Florida where it's hot all year except for a few weeks in January and February!


----------



## R-2800 (Jan 14, 2007)

hey, welcome to the forum have you been her---->Battle-Damaged B-17 Flying Fortresses: Intro page


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 14, 2007)

I wonder if Jules is still reading the forum.

Jules is our resident B17 pilot from the 15th AF.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2007)

He pops in everyonce in awhile to answer questions in the B-17 thread.


----------



## joebong (Jan 18, 2007)

My signiture should say something to you. Simply put the most beautiful AC everbuilt, big or small. Too bad our guy's got mostly c*%ppy rides in em.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 20, 2007)

i'll agree she looks good in that drawing but only because she looks shorter and fatter like a caricature which i love.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 20, 2007)

Huh?


----------



## Erich (Jan 20, 2007)

the 17 and the 24 are death traps, too narrow and cold. but that was the scene back during the war .......... and yes I have been through both types several times


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 20, 2007)

Been in both myself. Before I climbed through them, I had allways thought that they were bigger than they are.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 20, 2007)

And I have flown in them and can testify that they were "drafty"!

8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 20, 2007)

I would love to get a flight in them. Im gonna fly in a Ju-52 later this year. I am really looking foward to that.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum from down under


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 21, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Huh?



do you not think the main B-17 in that picture looks shorter and fatter than photos in real life? i think that picture has more of a caracture look than accurate reproduction............


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 21, 2007)

No I dont. It is because of the angel and perspective of the B-17.


----------



## joebong (Jan 22, 2007)

Actually you're both right. Adler, the foremost ship is quite foreshortened. However the AC on the far right are a little squashed compared to photos with similar angles; my bad. Oh and by the way its an oil painting.


----------



## Erich (Jan 22, 2007)

Joe I was actually playin with you ............. but yes a small staffel of 110's in the background would be choice


----------

